# UK Petrol Crisis



## The Gift of Fish

I will be returning home to the UK soon. I am wondering how bad the fuel crisis is. Is it a case of not being able to find fuel at all? Or just long waits? Or none of the above?


----------



## Manred

Long waits, but should be sorted out soon.


----------



## Lord Summerisle

The Gift of Fish said:


> I will be returning home to the UK soon. I am wondering how bad the fuel crisis is. Is it a case of not being able to find fuel at all? Or just long waits? Or none of the above?


There will be no fuel and no turkeys for Christmas but don't worry, passports are blue and fish are swimming happily in "British" waters in the Brexit paradise.


----------



## The Gift of Fish

Lord Summerisle said:


> There will be no fuel and no turkeys for Christmas but don't worry, passports are blue and fish are swimming happily in "British" waters in the Brexit paradise.


RULE BRITANNIA!

I'm going to set my red Euro passport on fire and frisbee it across the Channel at the Frenchies when I get home.


----------

